# Belarus tractor



## Rob30 (Nov 2, 2004)

Just bought a belarus 500. Does anyone have some good sites where I can get some info about operating it or repair?


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

Do you have front axle problems or is it just leaks you are wanting to fix? For parts http://www.belarus.com/


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Manuals should be available on ebay.


----------



## Old Vet (Oct 15, 2006)

Ive seen severial Belarious tractors around mostly at tractor shops or parked with a for sale sign on them. I have never heard one run. And I am around farms all the time.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

A 500 (in Canada ) would be 2wd. ebay is where I'd look for manuals; a parts catalog is helpful too as it shows the various parts disassembled in their relative positions. The one thing you'll want to pay special attention to is the oil filtre. Basicaly it has a spinning cup that seperates the dirt from the oil and must be cleaned with every oil change. Works very well but you'll need paint thinner and a plastic scraper to clean it. Had a Belarus for years and years and it did every job on the farm virtually problem free.


----------



## AJ Williams (Jun 29, 2007)

try www.tractorbynet.com. find info there as well as other 
Belarus owners.


----------



## ksfarmer (Apr 28, 2007)

Neighbor has a Belarus, I hear him in the field all the time, we call it the "bellerin' russ". He seems to have good luck with it, and works it hard. I'm not sure what model it is.


----------



## idontno (Sep 19, 2002)

Rob30 ...go to http://www.yesterdaystractors.com/ drop down to modern tractors or other tractors and ask your questions.I'll keep a eye out for you.I have a 8345. I can answer most of ur question.I have had mine for 6 yrs and it still does what it was made for.Most of ur problems will be electrical.Its pretty old fashion as far as a modern tractor.Yell if i can help out.I got a good supplier if u need parts.Amazon is a good place to pickup manuals.U can buy used and save sometimes.....idontno


----------



## Rob30 (Nov 2, 2004)

Most of the problems are from not knowing much about the tractor, and the feact that it has been sitting not used much for years. 
*I could not get the diff lock to move.
*I need to figue out the 3pth. Some one has run the hydraulics from the quick couplers on the rear instead of under the seat. I want to repair this. 
*I am not sure how to engage the pto. I know it runs off the lever on the side, but I could not get it to start. I know it works because when I bought it the guy had a snow blower with it and ran it trying to sell it to me. 
*It is producing lots of smoke. Some is burn off. Some oil is spitting out the dip stick. Don't thick the ring are gone bacause it starts and to good. Cleaned the pcv and it helped.
*Need to rewire the lights. They are all gone.
There just seems to be way to many levers compared to my DB880


----------



## derekv (Jan 31, 2007)

don't the motors go in belarus quickly? or is that david brown im thinking of, plus does belarus have the lever that you pull to engage the 1000 pto?


----------



## fordson major (Jul 12, 2003)

derekv said:


> don't the motors go in belarus quickly? or is that david brown im thinking of, plus does belarus have the lever that you pull to engage the 1000 pto?


had both derek, moters are good in both for the most part, hydraulics in the db are weak and the trany in some belarus (610/611) were nightmares ! engine wearing the db casting that was bad was the six cylinder case (2 db three cylinders joined together) 1690/1594, engine was good but the brass journal betweeen heads would wear, dump antifreeze then seize! 1200 db's had some issues as well, but they are getting old now!1000 pto is under the tractor, cant quite recallhow you shift it, never used the 1000 option. if we ever find a 420 for a decent price, would grab it up,was a decent tractor! neighbor stil has the belarus 800 (turned up 500)he bought new in 1970 (plus some old ih, just as noisy if not more so!)


----------



## idontno (Sep 19, 2002)

Rob My pto is on my console on the right.your i have no idea.It should be a handle that u pull up on somewhere there.Your changing of the pto speed is done under the tranny.right in the middle,there is a slotted plug turn it one way for 540 and the other way for 1000.You have to bump the starter to make it fall into gear.As for the 3 pt.I have a small lever under the seat(front center) that you pull up too change for free fall to power down.There is 3 positions on it.Play with it and you will figger it out.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Rob does your 500 have a black red and yellow stripe on the front of the hood, and is the front black? Or is it all red or have a cream coloured hood? Turning on the PTO on ours was to pull back on a spring loaded handle on th right hand side console. The hitch was controlled by the right most lever (of three) beside the dash. The other two were remotes. There's a depth control on the right console and the throttle. Geez after 7 years its kinda hard to remember!!!


----------



## Rob30 (Nov 2, 2004)

I had the pto running. I must have moved the lever under the seat when playing with it. 
The three point hitch will have to wait until I get some hoses.
I find the pcv blowing alot of exhaust. Some one said this is a sign of bad rings, but I don't have any other signs. The tractor starts very well, no smoke after the initial start up. It has been sitting for a while. I checked the oil filled intake and found it has some water in it. I need to change the oil. I bought some semi synthetic deisel oil. 
Any other reason the pcv would be blowing so much exhaust? Or is it supposed to be like this? I saw a pipe going from the valve cover to the intake. Shouldn't it be sucking in most of the gasses? Is there some kind of filter in there to clean?
Ross, Steve would you guys have any paper work (repair manuals)? Also guys I am looking for a back up tractor. Deisel 45hp or up. I fould a couple DB 990s and a 950 and a rough belarus 820 for $1800-2200. But they are down south.


----------



## DaleK (Sep 23, 2004)

Last I saw Hawley's had a Case 770 for $3995 or an IH 384 with a loader for $5500. You might be able to get manuals there too, they have boxes of new and used manuals and they sold a lot of Belari (what do you call more than one Belarus? Answer- too many)


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

I've owned 4 different Belarus tractors, all similar to your 500. I have had good luck with them. In the far north, getting them started after sitting out for a month, covered in snow, has produced some starting problems. I discovered that the starter's shaft will flex under hard load, grounding it out, burning the brushes and killing the batteries. There is a delco starter with adapter available and that took care of the starting issue. My brake lights, head lights, turn signals over time have stopped working and i don't maintain them because they don't matter to me. The front four wheel drive unit has a seal near the wheels. Then parked for a long while, the seal dries up and then when used will seep a bit until it swells back out. If it was a John Deere, I'd wipe it off with a rag, but it doesn't matter to me. 

Most cars and trucks made in this country evolved with engineering/designs in common. The Belarus evolved without much influence from the US. Therefore, the Belarus is different. While it is built solid and basic, it has some handy devices that you may never need and just complicate your everyday use of the tractor. Getting the hyd to operate like you want may be difficult if you can't figure out that control under the seat. Adjusting the PTO clutch is impossible to learn just by "hands on". 
The oil "filter" is unique, but practical. The radiator shutter is helpful. 3PT hitch lock in the up position helps when you are going down the road. Clutch pressure plate's adjust-ability for wear saves replacing the clutch.

The 500, 600, 800 and 900 series, all nearly the same and all available as 2 wheel drive, 4 wheel drive, cab and no cab are the largest selling tractor model in the world. Manufactured in the world's largest tractor factory.

I can't help but laugh at the closed minded folk's view that US brands are the only good tractors. I'd like to buy US, but with JD sporting Yanmar engines, Ford/NH from Africa, MF with Romanian engines, etc. who can really be fooled to believe anything is just US?

There is a yahoo group discussion site you could join, but not a lot of activity there. The guys at Belarus in Milwaukee are very helpful.

I think the smaller air cooled 420 Belarus isn't as good as the bit larger water cooled
Belarus.

I just bought a 523 4 wheel drive with a cab, under 1500 hours for $2200 at auction. It had set awhile and the fuel was old. They put in one car battery, instead of the large pair of batteries and couldn't get it started during the auction. I put in a pair of batteries, drained the water from the primary fuel filter and drove it onto my trailer. Thank goodness the people at the auction are as prejudgous as some that have posted on this thread, I got a good deal.

By the way, anyone want a pair of orchard fenders for a Belarus?


----------



## fordson major (Jul 12, 2003)

manuels went with our 820 rob, will have a look at the shop when i get back next week, there may be a manuel there still.had heard of a 820 up near north bay but don't have his email down east here! ross, if you get a chance email scotty and see if he remembers where it is! and ask him for a small dozer big wayne needs one for the camp road!


----------



## Rob30 (Nov 2, 2004)

Hay point
I agree there seems to be alot of people that just don't like belarus because they are Russion and different. I have talked to several people that actually own Belarus tractors. One guy here owns 3 of them. They are ugly but otherwise I get the impression they are a good tractor. They were developed in a country with weather at least as severe as ours. They are cheap hp, which is important for new farmers like myself, who do not have the bennifit if family hand me downs. Some people seem to just prefer US tractors. Here in Canada Massy Harris sold out years ago so I can't be so patriotic. 
I cannot give an honest working opinion on the tractor yet, but I am impressed so far. It has tremendous power, was very cheap, and has some handy features. Plus it handles well. But it takes a large area to turn around.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

I'd have another Belarus......... wouldn't give up my Fords or my Deere ( my German made Deere with the French made engine) but I'd take another Belarus 420 or a 310. The 600 605 610 615 etc were different, ugly different. Good engine terrible synchro tranny. I'll look for the Belarus parts book but I think Steve is right they went when we sold the 820


----------

